

Paul Graham praises applications from Waterloo students - KnowltonThomas
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/paul-graham-y-combinator-waterloo-2013-01-22

======
strlen
I'd imagine it's related to the fact that Waterloo not only has very high
academic standards (probably comparable to UC Berkeley, CMU, Stanford, etc...)
but that they also require an industry coop for all undergrads.

~~~
Kroem3r
Having been to a few universities, including UW, I'm going to suppose that
it's due to a well-tuned culture in the math faculty. There's not so much BS;
there are good, committed and intense instructors; the curriculum is great;
the resources are good; the faculty is small even to the extent of being
'tight'.

Probably, too, it sits atop a Canadian culture of higher learning.

I mean, the reasons it's good and gets props are extensive.

------
Ralz
Maybe this praise is due to the Velocity program really helping students
solidify their ideas/business models before pursuing YC. I believe Pair and
Bufferbox were apart of Velocity no?

~~~
zharguy989796
As well as Pebble, Kik, and Vidyard.

